# Bleeding after EC ??



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how long you normally bleed after EC ??
I had EC on Thursday and I am still slightly bleeding (TMI) it is old blood, , and its only when I wipe, I am like this when AF arrives !!! Please don't let it be that already 

Forgot to say i had 2 embies put back yesterday !!! It wont effect them will it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have known ladies have old type blood for up to 4 days after egg collection esp. if a small vessel was nicked during procedure. Check with your clinic if anything like that happened at egg collection.

Ruth


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jo

I had bleeding after my EC and it lasted about the same time and then it disappeared, I was told that it was definitely not coming from my womb and would not be AF.

Try not to worry, it will have just been a puncture wound from when they collected the eggs. 

Hope this puts your mind at rest.

Good luck 
Liz xx


----------



## pje (Jun 15, 2005)

Jo Hi.
Sorry can't answer your question as I didn't have any of that last time round.

Just wanted to send U    and wish you look with your 2 embies.

Maz


----------

